# please help



## project240sx (Mar 21, 2004)

i live in toronto,ontario,if anyone in the usa is close to me that could sell me or show me someone thats sells s15 parts for cheap in buffalo or somwhere close email me at [email protected]


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

please don't post the same thing in different forums. thanks.


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

1 is plenty....you'll get seen.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

a LOT of s14 parts are interchangeable with s15. what exactly are you looking for??


----------

